# Do you like my sig?



## KingdomBlade (May 22, 2011)

So.. just made a new sig and ava. It's pretty plain, but I think I'm content with it.

So.. is it good?


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 22, 2011)

It's nice but not matching with your ava.


----------



## Shockwind (May 22, 2011)

It's pretty good, KB.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 22, 2011)

That's Samus, right?


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 22, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> It's nice but not matching with your ava.



Yes it does match.


----------



## leeday100196 (May 22, 2011)

Colour-wise, doesn't fit with the Avatar, but it's your sig, I'm not the one to tell you how it could be better.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 22, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> Colour-wise, doesn't fit with the Avatar, but it's your sig, I'm not the one to tell you how it could be better.


Er... pretty sure both of them are blue and the same color.


----------



## Destructobot (May 22, 2011)

No offense, but the sig and avatar both look like antivirus ads.


----------



## Zorua (May 22, 2011)

LOL where'd you get that from? NOD32?
@OP, they look pretty good!


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 22, 2011)

Oh c'mon, I don't see THAT much of a similarity.


----------



## Zorua (May 22, 2011)

O rly? 
They have a LOT in common, but still, your sig and ava are pretty good.


----------



## Destructobot (May 22, 2011)

Gah... that actually WAS my sig (actually it was a different pic of the same devil) for a while until I realized the horror. Don't trust the sig/ava thread, they will make you look like a douchebot.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 22, 2011)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Gah... that actually WAS my sig (actually it was a different pic of the same devil) for a while until I realized the horror. Don't trust the sig/ava thread, they will make you look like a douchebot.


I'm kinda confused by that...

You mean that the ESET mascot was in your sig.. or what? What's wrong with the sig/ava thread?


----------



## naglaro00 (May 22, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> That's Samus, right?



Yes, she's Samus 



Spoiler



Lenneth



@KB: Something's wrong but I don't know how to say it.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 22, 2011)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's Lenneth...

Er... is it too "Antivrus adversitment-like"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No seriously, what is it?


----------



## naglaro00 (May 22, 2011)

I can't put my finger on it :|

I think it's that "Samus" is too shiny or the aliasing or anemic idunno

Other than that, it's good


----------

